# LMAO does anyone know where this vince mcmahon gif is from



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol that's awesome. Never seen it before.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

hilarious


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

8*D

Saw that in the funny pics thread, a few people asked and i would also like to know where it came from?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to know as well. Here's some more gifs from that set.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

:lmao 

Reminds me of when HBK ref'd The Undertaker/Bret Hart match at SummerSlam and went and danced for Vince at the commentators table. 

His facial reaction almost had me believing Bret's sexual allegations between Vince & Shawn were true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> :lmao
> 
> Reminds me of when HBK ref'd The Undertaker/Bret Hart match at SummerSlam and went and danced for Vince at the commentators table.
> 
> His facial reaction almost had me believing Bret's sexual allegations between Vince & Shawn were true.


:lmao

Vince only likes big guys.

So, think of guys 6'5" and over, and north of 260 lbs.

Hmm..


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> His facial reaction almost had me believing Bret's sexual allegations between Vince & Shawn were true.


They were. Both are bi. Same as many people in the wrestling/entertainment world :kanye


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank the Misc


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> They were. Both are bi. Same as many people in the wrestling/entertainment world :kanye


Yeah, I wouldn't flinch if someone told me Shawn is. Vince doesn't strike me as being bi though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.

Vince is only for the big guys, though. Not news.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Go ask the guy you stole the gif from in the funny pictures thread 8*D

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vince reactions are taken from here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI1DcUuBy5k


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Talk about stepping out for a night on the town...oh my goodness :vince3

Wonder what was going through Vince's head with the WBF. 'There is so much potential with this venture, we can really take this to the mainstream market. Everyone loves big muscular men right? Right???' :vince

No? Give them a top hat and cane then, that should do it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

:vince


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

> His facial reaction almost had me believing Bret's sexual allegations between Vince & Shawn were true.


 Bret's allegations seemed colored with jealousy to me, not mocking. As if he wanted to be the sexual affection of Vince, not Shawn.


----------



## scoty4u (Sep 4, 2013)

lol that gif just made me laugh so so hard :cena4 :hbk :HHH2


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Bret's allegations seemed colored with jealousy to me, not mocking. As if he wanted to be the sexual affection of Vince, not Shawn.



A lot of ''Sexual politicking'' back then :vince3


Would have made for some interesting GTV segments.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It's where he tries to get a new assistant or something, Stacy gets the job and teases Vince.
His expressions are priceless. :lol When he falls out of the chair is funny as hell. :lmao


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want to know as well. Here's some more gifs from that set.


lmao! These made my day lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Was it just me who thought the bodybuilder was Vince for a minute?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want to know as well. Here's some more gifs from that set.


OMG AHAHAH :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Was it just me who thought the bodybuilder was Vince for a minute?


I did too the first time I saw it ha


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


>


GOAT


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Vince's first reaction, its like "oh, well what do we have here?"

One of the best wrestling gifs I've ever seen


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want to know as well. Here's some more gifs from that set.


I'm gonna have to save this for whenever WWE finally pushes another big guy (with a real push) again. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Had me laughing for a good while.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What. Nobody is bisexual. Definitely not Kanye West.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:lmao That gif is absolutely brilliant. I love the internet.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Crozer said:


>


TAKE A LOOK AT THAT! HIS BODY IS AS HARD AS I AM!


----------

